# Hand calls



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wondering what hand calls you guys use?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My hand calls are all customs. All from custom call makers here and another predator hunting site.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have calls from just about all the top makers. However I usually carry only ones made by myself and Itzdirty ( who is IMO ONE OF THE TOP MAKERS)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I carry an enclosed and open of mine own and then I carry a "wounded weasel" by weasel (Dave) and also a horn tip by Rich Cronk, OH and I always have a keychain call with me, lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Raspy Jack or Cotton tail 1 for long range and 1 for mid range. i also make a double reed which can be used for a coaxer or rabbit distress. Open reed calls are a little harder to master but once you do it opens a large range of sounds to be made without the limitations of a closed reed. Closed reeds are by far the easiest start out using.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Don.

I use my own calls most often but I use calls from everyone here. I prefer open reed style calls but I use all types.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Get your calls from the guys on here. They make some great calls.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all of the above..................


----------

